# HAMBURG | Elbtower | 245m | 804ft | 57 fl | U/C



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The current Hafencity-Masterplan for the eastern development areas includes an approved high of 110 meter for one building. Design competitions will follow.

The winning masterplan was made by http://hosoyaschaefer.com

not much to show for now, but of curse I keep my eye on it

http://cloudfront7.hosoyaschaefer.com


----------



## goschio

Nice, but wasn't there something more like 200m planed?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

no. not there. there was something more like 70m planned


----------



## Faber 2000

Many projects in Hamburg, for now there are planned buildings 50 -70 -110- mts


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Masterplan for eastern HafenCity has been changed and finally approved.

*Elbtower*

*District: HH-Mitte
Quarter: Hafen-City
Sub-quarter: Elbbruecken-Quartier*

Status and project facts:


Building height: has been lifted from 150m to 200m
Investment: approx 1.1 bn US€ / 1bn €
Usage: Mixed Use 
Status: Height and construction-mass approved, next week the project will be introduced at the immobile exhibition in Cannes.
Investor: Will be announced in 2018. No public money
Architect: Competition in preparation. Building shall look "sculptural" with a "unique crown". No investor-box wanted.









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









david chipperfield architects


----------



## KlausDiggy

Wonderful News :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

what the heck ! thats awesome News


----------



## Manolo_B2

Great news. The design looks quite elegant for a mass study :cheers:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The mass looks beautiful, hope the actual design reflects that quality.


----------



## TM_Germany

Is it only going to be one tower though? I remember they initially thought it was going to be 2-4.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

That area has been seen various planings. 
From none skyscraper at all -
over 360 m Glass-Pyramid
or a bunch of skyscrapers
od just one 100 m Building
to 3 up to 150 m Buildings
and now finally one 200m. 

But if you can see from the areial view, they don't place this one in the middle but leave plenty of space for further development-option. I think this is what the respeonsible persons really have in mind - even if the city major and his city development chief say it different. You have to keep in mind that those guys just lost the Olympic Games Referendum and have to avoid of beeing considered megalomaniacs in a city, that has never seen any skyscraper in its boarders at all


----------



## droneriot

Finally a skyscraper in the civilised part of Germany!! Great news!!


----------



## ELH

droneriot said:


> Finally a skyscraper in the civilised part of Germany!! Great news!!


Since Frankfurt is the only german city with skyscrapers (+200m towers), I take it you mean Frankfurt is not civilized.

After years in Germany, I like to think of myself as an insider understanding different layers of peoples thinking, even including some ideosyncratic, regional perspectives.

That Frankfurt is not civilized can only be the perspective of a red, or...?


----------



## stofzuiger

Is that 1 billion euro just for the tower or the entire area?


----------



## droneriot

ELH said:


> That Frankfurt is not civilized can only be the perspective of a red, or...?


A red what? Colours have perspectives? What? English please.

Anyway, our beautiful North has always been a bit slow on development, so I'm quite glad things are picking up a bit. So far the best we've had in terms of towers were the beach resorts in Travemünde and Timmendorfer Strand and of course the new Elbphilharmonie. A 200m skyscraper will be a big step up from those.


----------



## ELH

droneriot said:


> A red what? Colours have perspectives? What? English please.
> 
> Anyway, our beautiful North has always been a bit slow on development, so I'm quite glad things are picking up a bit. So far the best we've had in terms of towers were the beach resorts in Travemünde and Timmendorfer Strand and of course the new Elbphilharmonie. A 200m skyscraper will be a big step up from those.


 Off course colors are associated with perspectives:

"Red is traditionally associated with socialism and communism. The oldest symbol of socialism (and, by extension, communism) is the Red Flag, which dates back to the French Revolution in the 18th century and the revolutions of 1848. All major socialist and communist alliances and organisations used red as their official colour. 
Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_colour

I`m fond of northern germany as well, only didn`t see what made other regions uncivilized! Maybe I`m bad at understanding humor ?!?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Hamburg is pretty much "red". And since skyscrapers are linkend in "red-heads" with captialism-only, it's always big fuzz and screaming, if a building is planned over here with over 7 floors. No joke.

In Frankfurt a new 200m Building is "recogniszed" in Hamburg currently everybody turnes crazy. The mayor kind off "apologized" in an interview for planning "that high" and ensured he is not going for "Frankfurtian conditions". While in German origin language the word "Conditions (_Zustaende_)" is a very negative term in this case.
That's the situation in Hamburg, and of course not only because of the "Reds". 



stofzuiger said:


> Is that 1 billion euro just for the tower or the entire area?


1 Tower. While I think the area is linked to that (square design + Building base).
I am curious, what potential investors in Cannes will say to that. It is a shitload of money for still a second city.


----------



## droneriot

Yeah, gasp, 200m would actually be _visible_. Elphi is 108 meters and driving through Hamburg it's almost completely lost among church steeples, millions of cargo cranes, Köhlbrandbrücke pylons, etc. It's one of the "busiest" looking cities I've ever been to with so many thousands of different things going on in your line of sight everywhere you look, people must be feeling awkward there could actually be a little bit of a focal point that keeps you from having a seizure from too many visual impulses for two seconds. :lol:


----------



## Twopsy

I still do not get why they would limit the height to only 200 metres. There is not much in the area that could be impacted by shadows. I think I will send a PDF to the senate of Hamburg and explain to them that 200 metres is not enough for becoming a real landmark tower in the decades to come. Even Sweden - were virtually no people live - is constructing a much higher skyscraper (I think 265 metres). My idea is to use skyscraper models in Google Earth to show how much impact other famous buildings (like The Shard) would have at that exact location. Hamburg is a very rich city. They could easily find tenants for a 300 metre tower and make it financially viable. So why go for just 200 metres? Even if 200 metres seems tall today, we have to keep in mind that the building might stand there for a hundered years or more. By then every small town in China will have a 200 metre tower  This really is a chance for skyscraper fans to lobby for a tall tower, as the problem is not the money, but the restrictions of the senate. Hamburg should make the tower at least taller than the tallest building in Frankfurt, which is Commerzbank with 259 metres if you do not count the spire.


----------



## ELH

Twopsy said:


> I still do not get why they would limit the height to only 200 metres. There is not much in the area that could be impacted by shadows. I think I will send a PDF to the senate of Hamburg and explain to them that 200 metres is not enough for becoming a real landmark tower in the decades to come. Even Sweden - were virtually no people live - is constructing a much higher skyscraper (I think 265 metres). My idea is to use skyscraper models in Google Earth to show how much impact other famous buildings (like The Shard) would have at that exact location. Hamburg is a very rich city. They could easily find tenants for a 300 metre tower and make it financially viable. So why go for just 200 metres? Even if 200 metres seems tall today, we have to keep in mind that the building might stand there for a hundered years or more. By then every small town in China will have a 200 metre tower  This really is a chance for skyscraper fans to lobby for a tall tower, as the problem is not the money, but the restrictions of the senate. Hamburg should make the tower at least taller than the tallest building in Frankfurt, which is Commerzbank with 259 metres if you do not count the spire.


On the one hand, your are right (that each smaller chinese town will have a taller tower, etc)!

However, that is only an argument if you view tall buildings in terms of status symbols, which you can´t. Maybe one once could, but that has changed.

Actually, it is a sign of wealth and self-confidence, not to build tall. No one doubts that Germany could build tall, technologically and economically (m g, Beirut is turning a skyscraper city). For the worlds 4. biggest economy to say "we want it differently", is sign of great individuality and quirked pride.

In a 100 years, the really unique cities are those where despite being rich both historically and economically, spires and domes are still the skyline carriers. There may be some such cities, for instance Florence, Rome, Dresden, maybe central Prague and central Nuremberg.

Personally, I´m pro building tall as long as there is an "organically growing" local tradition behind it. I don´t like "single standing towers which don´t blend naturally into any urban landscape". The Elbtower is OK because it stands outside og the pre-existing urban landscape, constitutes an extention of it....and....because it is NOT taller than it is. Hamburg couldn´t bear to be associated with one single, all defining Burj.


----------



## ELH

droneriot said:


> What is your obsession with referring to Dubai, I wonder? It is not in any way a reference point for the concept of a single tall tower. That is Taipei, and has always been.


My point with the Dubai reference is that in Dubai, a skyscraper city grew forth without anchoring it in regional architectural heritage or integration with regional urban traditions.

Off course, this is not to say that they haven`t attempted to give traditionalist "form" to single projects.


----------



## matthias23

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Mass Study in a city model located in the Center vor City Planning an Enviroment in Wilhelmsburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While for a Visualisation we need to whait to January. I already know that 3 (investor)candidates are left after some elemination precedures.
> 
> - Gerchgroup
> - Signa Group
> - Tishman Speyer


does it mean we will get renders from 3 different Architects in January?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

matthias23 said:


> does it mean we will get renders from 3 different Architects in January?


At least 3. I don't know if the already kicked out submissions wll be also published at the same date.


----------



## aarhusiensis

ELH said:


> Now, by building single monolithic towers which completely dominate a great city, you say: "The city as it was is not much worth". The contrast between the european "carpet city" and Aserbadjanian/Saudi/Dubaian megaliths is so disharmonious that the beauty of the european heritage is diminished as a result of the screaming contrast. You cant compete with Dubai on their terms (since the will for it isn`t there), so doing it half ways seem only self-devaluing ("we want, but couldn`t better. Still, its better than what was").
> 
> Thus, highrises should be part of cosmopolitan culture and grow out of ones own heritage.


Wise words...!


----------



## matthias23

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> At least 3. I don't know if the already kicked out submissions wll be also published at the same date.


can´t wait to see them.

but i´m also a bit afraid that it will not turn out well.
This 200meter tower dosen´t sound like a big deal for other cities, and asian cities might laugh about it.
But for Hamburg a 200m Tower is like a 500m Tower for other cities.
and so it gonna need a iconic design, something that catch your eyes, maybe even something controversial.

And i fear we gonna see some recycled designs from well known Architects who been just choosen because of the well known name of the Architect and not for the design of the building.

I would love to see something like the SOM Skyscrapper in Göteborg. or something from Bjarke Ingels Group. But i fear we get another Teherani or a recycled Gehry like the Hines Tower in Berlin


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

matthias23 said:


> can´t wait to see them.
> 
> but i´m also a bit afraid that it will not turn out well.


all so far confirmed designs for the smaller towers of the eastern HafenCity have been rather boxy and overall a disappointment. Very different from the great designs for the western parts. If the new Chief Planning Director of the city tries to make it fit to the ensamble we would get a smaller version of Bostons Hancock Tower.


----------



## matthias23

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> all so far confirmed designs for the smaller towers of the eastern HafenCity have been rather boxy and overall a disappointment. Very different from the great designs for the western parts. If the new Chief Planning Director of the city tries to make it fit to the ensamble we would get a smaller version of Bostons Hancock Tower.


so far we just know two projects
but i agree, rather boxy
the elbtower and the other 130m Project need to improve.

Hancock-Tower-like would be a bit boring, but i can imagine worth


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

matthias23 said:


> so far we just know two projects
> but i agree, rather boxy


three projects.

"The Pier"








http://www.henn.com

"Seminar Center"








http://www.auer-weber.de

"Wildspitze"








www.stoermer-partner.de

The overall pattern for the eastern development areas seems to get very boxy. Surprising (and dissapointing) compared to the playful designs of the western parts.


----------



## matthias23

oh, i totally forgot about the WILDSPITZE


----------



## eibomz




----------



## Mefu

Forgot to write in english ^^

Great pictures, I'm excited!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot




----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









http://www.hafencity.com









david chipperfield architects


----------



## erbse

:applause:

Go Hamburg! :dance2: The Hanseatic metropolis really has something going for it!


----------



## Mefu

https://davidchipperfield.com/project/elbtower


----------



## erbse

The *ElbTower* connects visually to the Elbe Philharmonic! That's part of the concept by Chipperfield, great idea imho, as well as the sailing resemblance - great proportions there:









https://abload.de/img/elbtowerzxspm.jpg

The video exemplifies this effect even better, and also shows the planned nightly illumination:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lipPcqFdktc

Source: https://www.archdaily.com/888821/da...s-selected-to-design-tallest-tower-in-hamburg


----------



## HD

The exact height is 233.3m.
Source: http://www.signa.at/de/news/signa-baut-elbtower-nach-entwurf-von-david-chipperfield-architects-berlin/


----------



## droneriot

erbse said:


> The *ElbTower* connects visually to the Elbe Philharmonic! That's part of the concept by Chipperfield, great idea imho, as well as the sailing resemblance - great proportions there:
> 
> -image-


That is amazing. And the height increase is very welcome.


----------



## DiggerD21

Some more info from the Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung:

- Austrian real estate company Signa Prime Selection plans to invest 700 million Euro, incl. cost of the land purchase and planning costs
- possible start of construction in 2021
- planned construction time: 4 to 5 years
- wholly privately financed
- 70.000 sqm office space for up to 3.000 people, hotel, space for retail and gastronomy and a fitness center 

According to the tabloid BILD it would be the third largest skyscraper in Germany.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Amazing design. I hope this gets built.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

The other 5 Designs from the competition, which will not get build

Liebeskind: (240 Meters)









Teherani (220 Meters)









gmp (234 Meters)









Sonohetta (200 Meters)








www.mopo.de

Zaha Hadid (unknown height)








www.nrd.de


----------



## cosmo.

Zaha Hadid is 222.30m tall. 

Liebeskind is 240m + 20m Crown.

Source: Info Center Hafencity


----------



## goodybear

Looking at those other proposals, I really think they picked the best fitting one. Can't wait for Hamburg to start construction on the 3rd tallest building in Germany! :banana:

Ranking after completion would then be:
1. Commerzbank Tower - 259 meters - Frankfurt
2. Messeturm - 257 meters - Frankfurt
*3. Elbtower - 233 meters - Hamburg*
4. FOUR Tower 1 - 228 meters - Frankfurt
5. Westendstrasse 1 - 208 meters - Frankfurt


----------



## Twopsy

goodybear said:


> Looking at those other proposals, I really think they picked the best fitting one. Can't wait for Hamburg to start construction on the 3rd tallest building in Germany! :banana:
> 
> Ranking after completion would then be:
> 1. Commerzbank Tower - 259 meters - Frankfurt
> 2. Messeturm - 257 meters - Frankfurt
> *3. Elbtower - 233 meters - Hamburg*
> 4. FOUR Tower 1 - 228 meters - Frankfurt
> 5. Westendstrasse 1 - 208 meters - Frankfurt


I wonder which of the floors will be the highest occupied one. If all floors will really be office floors (like it looks in the night rendering), the top floor will be the highest office floor of all skyscrapers in Germany. Neither Commerzbank nor Messeturm have an offce floor above 220 metres. The tallest tower of "Four Frankfurt" could have at least one though.

Another question: Where in Elbtower will the elevators be located? The problem: If the are in the center, they will not reach the top floors. Could that mean that the last few floors are only mechanical?


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

All models



takku said:


> Chipperfield:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teherani:
> 
> 
> GMP:
> 
> 
> Libeskind:
> 
> 
> Hadid:
> 
> 
> Snohetta:


----------



## germantower

I am for the Chipperfield one, allthough the Snohetta and Hadid designs arent bad as well. The other proposals are too noisy, in fact Snohettas is too, Hadids has a nice shape but the cladding is overload. I feel like Chipperfields looks classy, timeless and work well with the roof of the Elbphilharmonie.


----------



## wakka12

germantower said:


> I am for the Chipperfield one, allthough the Snohetta and Hadid designs arent bad as well. The other proposals are too noisy, in fact Snohettas is too, Hadids has a nice shape but the cladding is overload. I feel like Chipperfields looks classy, timeless and work well with the roof of the Elbphilharmonie.


Completely agree. All the others trying to hard to be starchitects. Often the simplest design is the nicest


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Chipperfield is indeed very fitting. Most of the others are more fitting for an addition to an exisiting skyline, than creating a new one. 
While Snohetta is truly an icon, too and a very close decision for me. You can see more Rendrings on the Architects Homepage and it works surprisingly goo with the upcomming HC-Skyline - while not as good as Chipperflield.

https://snohetta.com/projects/373-elbtower-zucker-und-salz-proposal


----------



## kisssme

Chipperfield is by far the best


----------



## germantower

I havent seen tge other Snohetta renders yet. That proposal is amazing. I feel like I prefer the Chipperfield one, cause I think that the Snohetta one could look outdated quickly. This tower and 1 Reeperbahn fit together to be iconic towers of this great city. It would be great if he could tweak the courtyard so it resembles a modern Chilehaus courtyard.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

After some struggle it is now confirmed, that the tower will get a public observation deck


----------



## Zaz965

thanks for posting


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Height was increased to 244,5m - 800,525ft


----------



## madmax1982

is it a proposition or approved?


----------



## germantower

^^ Lets say, i believe it when I see it. It sounds too good to be true.


----------



## cosmo.

germantower said:


> ^^ Lets say, i believe it when I see it. It sounds too good to be true.


You could be right. hno:
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamburg/Neue-Forderungen-Wackelt-der-Elbtower,elbtower148.html


----------



## JLAG

I wonder if it is not going to get built in Hamburg if someone form Copenhagen could pay them a visit and see if they could buy the drawings  It is a spectacular building and a shame if it is never materialised.


----------



## Tiaren

Of course SPD and Green party are obstructing it, they are doing the same together with the Left party over in Berlin. *sighs*


----------



## Twopsy

I can understand that Hamburg is a little skeptical about René Benko, because that guy proposes a lot without having ever proved that he can really deliver such a project. In Berlin for example he wants to build a 209 metre tall tower next to the Bahnhof Zoo and he also promised to put hundreds of millions into renovating Germany's largest department store "Kaufhaus des Westens", which is a very ambitious project. 

The only think he is quite successful in is buying companies, firing many people and than selling parts of them with a profit. 

Of course the leftist parties in Germany generally are against skyscrapers, but this time I can understand their fear.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Benko owns already a shitload of Stuff in Hamburg and invested approx 1.5 bn € over here. In case of cashflow, solvency and get your stuff done, there is absolutely no fear and doubt in Hamburgs Senate. The thing is, that two out of three main characters, who pushed this project against all typical Hamburgian (or lets even say, German (except FFM)) odds left the city. The former Major Olaf Scholz and the former chief planning director Joern Walter. Only contruction senator Dorothea Stapelfeld is left. The successors of the first two people don't have the same standing and authority, so the forces who wanted to block this from the first place can gain the upper hand now - and a way to blow it up is to force the investor to resign from the project by demanding a new property sales contract with new terms included, which have been somehow magically forgotten in the first place. It is also worth a look who are the loudest "No Tower" protagonist among the Social Democrats.
Marcus Schreiber - fiired by Olaf Scholz as Head of Borough Office for incompetence
Mathias Petersen - wanted to candidate as city Major in 2009 - lost the internal SPD-Race against Olaf Scholz

The good thing is, if you don't have an argue about this tower, no one will care. All the "scandals" about building the Elphi helped it to gain fame and interest, at the end. And like Elphi the circus starts for the Elbtower before a single shovel was deployed at the construction site. So maybe people will care about a (meaningless in world perspective) 240 m Tower, than to a 450 m Tower somewhere else


----------



## Twopsy

He might have "invested" a lot, but did he develope any large new projects so far? There is a difference between buying existing buildings and building new ones.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

I know. That's why I reared to cashflow. And he managed to bring "Karstadt" back to solvency - what no "expert" would have considered possible. So his company gets his stuff done. Why not giving a chance? There are rumours, that he will not build this building with his own hands but hire architects and construction companies instead 
The problems with the Elphi mainly occurred, because no one involved from the city had the slightest clue, what they were doing. That would be the highest risk here as well imo. People sitting on chairs from where they can make decisions with certain impact - but sitting only there, because they visit the same Golf-Club like the person, who placed them on those chairs.


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Unseen pictures of the rejected Teherani Design. I must say I like them










*MORE PICTURES:
*https://l-i-p.de/referenzen_elbtower.php


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

.... wrong thread


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Found a not shown Elbtower-Rendering at https://www.bloomimages.de
(Architect: David Chipperfield)


----------



## KlausDiggy

:drool:


----------



## S_R_G

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> Found a not shown Elbtower-Rendering at https://www.bloomimages.de
> (Architect: David Chipperfield)


Looks nice from this perspective...i love it


----------



## DiogoBaptista

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> The other 5 Designs from the competition, which will not get build
> 
> Liebeskind: (240 Meters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teherani (220 Meters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gmp (234 Meters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonohetta (200 Meters)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mopo.de
> 
> Zaha Hadid (unknown height)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nrd.de


Zaha Hadid was a great disappointment, I was expecting much more , no doubt that the best and the most iconic proposal is from Sonohetta.


----------



## Wayden21

The renders are just so unreal, of course it looks nice on paper, but in reality...


----------



## TM_Germany

I don't really like that design. The chose one fits much better into the environment, even though I'm not a fan of the facade.


----------



## soren5en

I don't really like Snøhetta's design because Hamburg already has these "waves" at the top of the Elbphilharmonie...Two icons with the same design?


----------



## DiggerD21

The commision for urban development of the city of Hamburg has given green light for the construction of the building. There was less opposition than expected

Green light for the development plan (Google translated) 


Height: 245 meters (will be the 3rd tallest building in Germany)
Construction start: 2021
Construction finish: 2025
Estimated construction cost: minimum 700 million Euro

The construction approval comes with certain conditions:

the investor has to have found tenants for at least 30% of the office space until the start of construction (so far the investor presented one tenant but apparently does not reach the quota yet).
no brothels allowed in the tower.
the public elevator to the viewing platform on the 55th floor will only be accessible to visitors after a prior online registration and a full body scan at the entrance. (yes, such details are discussed already before the construction even starts.)


----------



## JLAG

Great news and I am thinking whom could oppose this beauty? 

I really love the condition "no brothels allowed in the tower".


----------



## A Chicagoan

No brothels is oddly specific... perhaps there was a prior incident with brothels in a tower?


----------



## TM_Germany

Nah. There was some stupid politician that wanted to be angry at something, so he complained that brothels weren't explicitly banned. (With the zoning of the building it wouldn't have been allowed anyway), so I guess they just included it to get it out the way.


----------



## Munwon

Wait!! No Brothels!! This project sucks!


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

Munwon said:


> Wait!! No Brothels!! This project sucks!


No worries. Instead Robert de Niro is moving in.

"Nobu Hospitality - an exclusive lifestyle brand founded by Nobu Matsuhisa, Robert De Niro and Meir Teper - is coming to Germany. An exclusive hotel and restaurant is being built in the David Chipperfield-designed Elbtower. The opening is planned for 2025, after completion of the high-rise project. As real estate developer, Nobu Hospitality is teaming up with Signa Real Estate for the project."









Hamburg / Elbtower / Nobu Hospitality: Robert de Niro brings Nobu to Germany


Nobu Hospitality has a prominent co-founder in Hollywood star de Niro. The brand wants to open its first hotel in Germany in Hamburg.




www.food-service.de






There is also a new Rendering available








by chipperfield architects


----------



## Ingenioren

Do we know if the hotel will be in the upper floors or lower?


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Ji-Ja-Jot said:


> No worries. Instead Robert de Niro is moving in.
> 
> "Nobu Hospitality - an exclusive lifestyle brand founded by Nobu Matsuhisa, Robert De Niro and Meir Teper - is coming to Germany. An exclusive hotel and restaurant is being built in the David Chipperfield-designed Elbtower. The opening is planned for 2025, after completion of the high-rise project. As real estate developer, Nobu Hospitality is teaming up with Signa Real Estate for the project."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamburg / Elbtower / Nobu Hospitality: Robert de Niro brings Nobu to Germany
> 
> 
> Nobu Hospitality has a prominent co-founder in Hollywood star de Niro. The brand wants to open its first hotel in Germany in Hamburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.food-service.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also a new Rendering available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by chipperfield architects


This is the final design? Looks great!


----------



## S_R_G

Manitopiaaa said:


> This is the final design? Looks great!


Yes its the final Design.


----------



## S_R_G

Elbtower







elbtower.de














Love IT <3


----------



## ILTarantino

When it starts?


----------



## Xorcist

ILTarantino said:


> When it starts?


Construction is scheduled to begin in the second or third quarter of 2021. Completion is scheduled for 2025.


----------



## UNIT-er

The construction of the "Elbtower" has begun in the meantime.
Since a while plot preparations and foundation works are going on at the site.


----------



## goschio

Apparently elbtower gets some type of light effects.



> Studio Other Spaces, with founders Ólafur Elíasson and Sebastian Behmann, are designing the Elbtower façade as a sculpture of light. Sensors pick up tiny changes in weather conditions and translate them into subtle light effects. At night, these turn the building into a vibrant work of art.
















Elbtower







elbtower.de


----------



## goschio

Some more renders:
































Elbtower







elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

UNIT-er said:


> The construction of the "Elbtower" has begun in the meantime.
> Since a while plot preparations and foundation works are going on at the site.


Do you got any pics of the U/C-plot? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zaz965

finally, a skyscraper in Hamburg


----------



## TM_Germany

kanye said:


> Do you got any pics of the U/C-plot? Thanks in advance.


There is one in the German section, although you can't see much.
By Flor!an.


----------



## UNIT-er

kanye said:


> Do you got any pics of the U/C-plot? Thanks in advance.


Just follow the Hamburg | HafenCity | Elbtower | 244,80m | In Bau thread.
From time to time some pictures are added regarding the current status of the project.
Especially @Flor!an is the guy whose pictures are highly appreciated.


----------



## goschio

Some different views:













__





David Chipperfield Architects – Elbtower


David Chipperfield Architects, founded in 1984, has four offices in London, Berlin, Milan and Shanghai.




davidchipperfield.com





















Fehlplanung? Hamburgs Politik stellt den Elbtower infrage


Der Zeitplan für den Wolkenkratzer in der HafenCity ist in Gefahr. Politik will Vorvermietungsquote durchsetzen. Kommission prüft Einwände




www.abendblatt.de


















Elbtower







elbtower.de


----------



## Twopsy

So there is an investor, who has the money and is willing to build a beautiful tower in Hamburg, but they do still not allow him to build? On the other side there is the "Rote Flora", a building occupied by left wing extremists for years and the city just lets them do what they want. That makes me quite angry.


----------



## goschio

Twopsy said:


> So there is an investor, who has the money and is willing to build a beautiful tower in Hamburg, *but they do still not allow him to build?* On the other side there is the "Rote Flora", a building occupied by left wing extremists for years and the city just lets them do what they want. That makes me quite angry.


The elbtower is under construction.

Although I only get comfortable once they start pouring concrete.


----------



## Twopsy

goschio said:


> The elbtower is under construction.
> 
> Although I only get comfortable once they start pouring concrete.


The "Bild" says that the construction is not approved yet. They say that not even the current construction of the foundation has a permission. I really wonder how that is possible in Germany.








Elbtower-Entscheidung: Wahlkampf mit Wahrzeichen


Vor der Bunedestagswahl am 26. September soll es keine Entscheidung über das umstrittene Hochhausprojekt „Elbtower“ geben.




www.bild.de


----------



## goschio

Twopsy said:


> The "Bild" says that the construction is not approved yet. They say that not even the current construction of the foundation has a permission. I really wonder how that is possible in Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbtower-Entscheidung: Wahlkampf mit Wahrzeichen
> 
> 
> Vor der Bunedestagswahl am 26. September soll es keine Entscheidung über das umstrittene Hochhausprojekt „Elbtower“ geben.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bild.de


Apparently Bild is not correct. UNIT-er has clarified this in the German thread and provided a better source. According to this source there is definitely a permission. And construction has started already as can be seen on the photos. 









Hamburg | HafenCity | Elbtower | 244,80m | In Bau


Moin! Jetzt habe ich nicht jede Seite durchforstet und frage deshalb an dieser Stelle, ob nähere Informationen bekannt sind, wie der Elbtower nachts illuminiert werden soll. Aufgeschnappt habe ich eine LED-Beleuchtung "je nach Windverhältnissen". Was darf ich mir darunter vorstellen? Ist auch...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## goschio

Public viewing platform. 
























Elbtower







elbtower.de


----------



## KlausDiggy

One of the best looking skyscrapers in Germany


----------



## the man from k-town

wow its already under construction. cant wait to see it rise


----------



## S_R_G

A sketch which shows one idea of the architects: the Elbtower adopt the form of the roof from the Elbphilharmonie.

Source: David Chipperfield Architects – Elbtower


----------



## UNIT-er

The authority for urban development and habitation has granted the partial building permission for the building pit now.


----------



## frank hannover

There are now foundation workings , have anybody some pictures of the status quo ?


----------



## UNIT-er

frank hannover said:


> There are now foundation workings , have anybody some pictures of the status quo ?


Just follow the Hamburg | HafenCity | Elbtower | 244,80m | In Bau thread.


----------



## UNIT-er

The development plan resolution for the Elbtower was declared on 14th December by Hamburg's senate.
This means that the development plan for the Elbtower is legally valid now.
It is expected that the whole building permission will be granted shortly.


----------



## goschio

Overall building permit has been granted. Before there was only a partial building permit. So good news.


> The Department for Urban Development and Housing of the Free and Hanseatic City of *Hamburg has granted the overall building permit for the Elbtower at the beginning of March 2022*. “This marks the next milestone for the building of the Elbtower,” says Timo Herzberg, CEO SIGNA Real Estate. “All the planning permissions have been obtained and *construction can start at the end of 2022 once the excavation pit has been completed* and the seller has signed over the land.” The contract stipulates that the property cannot be handed over by the City of Hamburg until the complete and verifiable building application is submitted, the pre-letting quota has been met and the overall financing has been proven.
> Even before the official construction start date, the Elbtower is already enjoying high demand from prospective tenants, with around 30% of the total space already let. “We are in advanced negotiations with further companies,” says Timo Herzberg. “We will be able to announce further tenants shortly.”





https://elbtower.de/en/gesamtbaugenehmigung-fuer-den-elbtower-erteilt



Webcam construction progress:




















https://elbtower.de/de/baustelle


----------



## goschio

*THE ELBTOWER DROPS ITS ANCHOR*


> At the beginning of May, construction workers completed the ground engineering works under the future high-rise building. The pile foundations are now completed, providing solid anchors for the future tower rooted firmly in the ground. *Now the task is to prepare the construction pit for further earthworks*.





> The Elbtower’s *base plate is to be poured as early as January next year.* Then the building is ready to steadily grow upwards until it reaches its final height of 245 metres in three years. To ensure that the tower remains immovable for the coming decades, it must be firmly anchored in Hamburg’s soil. Because the subsoil at the Elbe bridges is considered difficult, geologists and engineers have carried out test drillings to a depth of more than 200 metres.





https://elbtower.de/en/the-elbtower-drops-its-anchor



Webcam update:

Clearly going down on the left side of the construction site.










https://elbtower.de/baustelle


----------



## Zaz965

finally, a skyscraper in Hamburg


----------



## droneriot

Yeah I think this will get noticed. Most highrises in Hamburg you won't notice from a distance because the shipping container cranes are so tall and there's thousands of them everywhere, but a 245m skyscraper should definitely make a mark.


----------



## Zaz965

@Twopsy, @erbse, @KillerZavatar, @Ludi, @droneriot, @KlausDiggy, do you have some news about Elbtower?


----------



## UNIT-er

Zaz965 said:


> @Twopsy, @erbse, @KillerZavatar, @Ludi, @droneriot, @KlausDiggy, do you have some news about Elbtower?


Just follow the Hamburg | HafenCity | Elbtower | 244,80m | In Bau thread.


----------



## kanye

@Zaz965 
September 14

















elbtower.de


----------



## Zaz965

finally, a 200-meter building in Hamburg


----------



## kanye

October 01

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

October 09

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

October 16

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

October 23

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

October 30

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

November 05

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

November 13

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

November 20

















elbtower.de


----------



## frank hannover

there are now 3 crans to see . will all of them be used for the tower construction ?! - That one in the middle is a Wolf crane ,often to see at skyscraper construction , the other looks more like helper cranes ,does anybody know if they will all grow synchronically with the tower ?


----------



## Zaz965

@DiogoBaptista, @Ji-Ja-Jot, @KlausDiggy, why did the developers reject this design? I find awesome 
the bottom looks thick


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot

@Zaz965 
that's a good question a lot asked, but which was only aswered with the common phrases. So in conclusion: I don't know.


----------



## UNIT-er

Zaz965 said:


> @DiogoBaptista, @Ji-Ja-Jot, @KlausDiggy, why did the developers reject this design?


The shown respectively being built Elbtower is the result of an architecture competition.
So it was not possible for the developer to chose an architectural design on his own.


----------



## kanye

November 27

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

December 04

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

December 11

















elbtower.de


----------



## goschio

What do we see here? Preparation for Bodenplatte (foundation slab)?


----------



## kanye

December 18

















elbtower.de


----------



## frank hannover

The construction site now is probably "sleeping" , after the concrete floor slab was poured from friday noon(12.16) until sunday morning (12.18) in an uninterrupted action with 5 concrete bumps .now we have below 0 degree (celsius) freezing temperature. This part is of the concrete slab is said to be 4 meters thick, the other parts will be 2 m thick an done in two further construction phases. Alltogether 11,000m tons of concrete and 3.500 t of steal .


----------



## ZZ-II

Nice, so the tower is now ready to rise 😊


----------



## kanye

December 25

















elbtower.de


----------



## kanye

January 02

















elbtower.de


----------



## ILTarantino

Is 245 m the real height above ground level? @kanye


----------



## kanye

ILTarantino said:


> Is 245 m the real height above ground level? @kanye


Yes it is.


----------



## ILTarantino

kanye said:


> Yes it is.


Great! This diagram should be updated


----------



## goschio

Core is going up now. First walls. And 5 cranes.



> "When it comes to the HafenCity, the Elbtower (8) cannot be missed. The 245 meter high skyscraper with offices, a Nobu Hotel and a public viewing platform at 225 meters high is expected to be completed by the end of 2025. Signa Prime Selection is also the developer here. In early 2023, the property will finally be handed over by the city to the developer.





> "After the completion of the excavation work, construction of the Elbtower will really get underway in the new year. We will start with the construction of the high-rise building in January, starting with the basement floors, and the building will continuously develop upwards. *By July of next year, we will have reached the core of the high-rise building on the eighth floor*, and by the *end of the year, the skeleton of the tower will have reached the 16th floor* (out of 64 floors)," announced Signa branch manager Torben Vogelgesang."


Agenda 2023: In Hamburg-Mitte beginnt der Elbtower zu wachsen (open AI translate)


----------

